# Runners and Walkers: Scop out Runmeter for iPhone



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

For the runners and walkers out there with iPhones, we found a really cool app called Runmeter. It does all sorts of stuff, from keeping track of the basics to tweeting, FB-ing, and emailing updates while you're out pounding the pavement. It costs about five bucks, but we decided to go ahead and give it a try, although there are other apps that are free (like iMapMyRun). This one seemed to have enough extra features to make it worthwhile, so we'll see... 

http://www.abvio.com/runmeter/


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't tried this one. But I use the c25k app. And I like it.  It is a training app to help get to 3 miles of running. It does all the time keeping and chimes in over your music with directions. It also will do facebook and Twitter. It was a couple of bucks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike, this looks like a useful app. I am going to move it to the Apple board where all things Apple reside..

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Mike, this looks like a useful app. I am going to move it to the Apple board where all things Apple reside..
> 
> L


Okee-dokee! I wasn't sure where to put it...


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice app


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been using RunKeeper Pro for the last 2 weeks, but it's kind of pricey. I think it's normally $9.99. I *think* I got it half price some time back. If I weren't already using (and liking) RunKeeper, I'd look hard at Runmeter. I like the updates to Twitter and Facebook during your run/walk. Mine only updates my status when I finish

I'm just waiting for an update to make RunKeeper OS 4 compatible.. Apparently, it's waiting for approval. 

I've found that it really drains the battery, but I found a few tips tonight that should help to minimize battery drain. 

Turn off Wifi
Turn off Push notifications
Turn off 3G
Turn off Bluetooth
Set brightness to minimum
Turn off auto-brightness

I also call forward my calls directly to my voicemail so I don't get interrupted with phone calls, but I still get text messages (although until it's OS 4 compatible, I can't answer them without pausing the app  )


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like it would be easier to just put the phone in airplane mode (which disables all radios), then turn Location Services back on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, that doesn't work. Putting it in airplane disables the GPS. It leaves location services on. Even if you turn it off and then back on, you still don't get GPS. (tried it though)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do you have your phone while you are using it this way?  On your arm or in your camelback or what?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Currently, I hold mine in my hand. I don't always get the greatest results when I put it in my pocket of my pants. It messes up the GPS results a bit. The Camelbak is on my butt, so it's not as easy to get to there. I am going to try an arm band. I just need to go look at them.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Heather - we got this armband, and it's worked out really well. Jan uses a little front-pack on a belt now, and the bottle belts we got have a little pocket that fits the iPhone. But these armbands hold the iPhone well, are reasonably comfortable (wore them on the half marathon last year), and they're cheap! 

http://www.amazon.com/Tuneband-Grantwood-Technologys-Silicone-Protector/dp/B0019FEZ88

We also decided to get battery packs, too. The ones we got are a bit large, intended really to plug in the phone for a quick charge, although you can also use the phone while it's in the charge unit, and I just carry mine in my shoulder bag. But I'd definitely get a slimmer one for extended use while out and about to run the GPS apps (although one of those won't fit in the armband, above, drat it all!).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you think this armband will fit the new iphone?
Michael, do you have a link for the bottle belts?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Do you think this armband will fit the new iphone?
> Michael, do you have a link for the bottle belts?
> Thanks
> Paula


Paula - I don't know if it'll fit the iPhone 4, but will let you know: we preordered before ATT's servers crashed, so I'm hoping we'll get them soon!

As for the bottle belts, we got them at a store locally, although there are a ton of different ones at Amazon and other places. I'd recommend going to a local running store, though, and scoping them out for fit and so on...


----------

